# LR and Nikon D7200 preset ideas



## Brewder (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello,

Tonight I was reading something and it got me thinking.  I read an article about using a Preset to set the camera profile to better match the Nikon color scheme.  Honestly it was something that never even crossed my mind until reading the article but may be why I feel I need to tinker so much after importing images to get them to "pop".

The preset changes the color profile from Adobe Standard to Camera Standard (assuming that's what you set in your camera).  This is the article I'm talking about.

I'm curious what other settings are a good idea to set on import?  I have a preset that sets Lens calibration but that's about it.  I only set this because it sounds like a good idea for a rookie like me but who knows.

Not sure I want any type of preset that messes with colors just yet, I'm simply not that good in LR yet.  Anyone have any other suggestions for generic type presets?


//Brew


----------



## clee01l (Aug 30, 2016)

You are confusing Color profiles with Nikon Picture Controls.  Nikon Picture controls are in camera instructions to the in camera processor to produce a JPEG in the camera.  Adobe has reverse engineered these to give you an approximation of the look of the JPEG produced by the camera  You can find these in LR in the Profile dropdown field. They only apply to imported NEFs.

Color profiles also are applied in the camera to the in camera JPEG. the NEF has no color profile and you do not want to use AdobeRGB or sRGB for processing as the envelop does not include all of the colors produced by the camera.   LR uses ProPhotoRGB for processing and you use an appropriate color profile on the file created by your export.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 30, 2016)

It's worth keeping an eye on settings you apply to most photos. For example, my default settings for my Olympus EM1 include +20 Contrast, -20 Highlights, +20 Shadows, +20 Clarity, +10 Vibrance, +10 Noise Reduction, a slight vignette and the Camera Natural profile, because that suits the majority of my photos.


----------



## Brewder (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you both for the information!!

//Brew


----------

